# Viognier



## Tom (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone madeViognier from juice? Taste?


I have a chance to get some fresh Chilean Viognier juice in April/May.






What yeast should I use?


Any suggestions?


----------



## joeswine (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi buddy just a reminder check our webb site i posted you back....................viognier is a wine best made under cold fermentation in glass or steel made it last year......used champaign type yeast...started in ambient conditions after starting placed it in the box at 45/47 degrees..it will take a while to finish out ,but keep checking with agage and tasting,,finish is very clean,somewhat fruity with a moderate finish best drunk young......there are whole webb sites devoted to this wine type...............if completed by the next meeting i,ll bring a bottle.......its been a year it......................


----------



## Omerta (Feb 23, 2009)

Tepe, joe: I live in Jersey as well. Can you recommend a fresh juice supplier in the area?


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2009)

Omerta said:


> Tepe, joe: I live in Jersey as well. Can you recommend a fresh juice supplier in the area?




Where you from? Our wine club is in the S.Jersey (Burlington, Camden, Gloucester County)area. www.ginpinto.com is where you can get it. They are in Hammonton.
You are invited to our next meeting if you can make it March 8th.


----------



## Omerta (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the invite. I'm in Central Jersey (upper Middlesex County). Ginpinto looks to be close to two hours away. Might take the ride when the season comes around. I see they'll have Chilean available in May.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2009)

You MUST pre-order. Prices are posted.


----------



## Milwood (Jul 3, 2010)

I have never made a Viognier but I will be getting a bucket of fresh juice from California this year. Many of the other guys in my club have made it and it makes a very nice white wine. I am planning on using ICV-D47 for all of my whites this year. I have never used it but I have heard lots of good things about it promoting fruitiness in whites and roses.


----------



## pizz65 (Aug 27, 2010)

tepe, that website doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.ginopinto.com/ 

Well Looks like a typo on the 1st onw 
Pricing for CA juice will be posted next week. Starting to come in mid Sept and Oct the Italian juices.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 28, 2010)

theres a bigger place for you to go to up your way I believe its c&amp;c but definatly your up there.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2010)

Joeswine,
I may also look into them as they have some different juices. Not to far from gino's


----------



## joeswine (Aug 29, 2010)

tepe let me kmow what the differences are,do they have a juice list,.tom this is not the ones that bruce was talking about are they?there is a huge dealer middle newjersey also,haven't heard from bob mat ,have you?..........................................


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

joeswine said:


> tepe let me kmow what the differences are,do they have a juice list,.tom this is not the ones that bruce was talking about are they?there is a huge dealer middle newjersey also,haven't heard from bob mat ,have you?..........................................




Yea same on that Bruce told us about. I do remember a few years ago there is a place outside of Trenton that sold juice. Dont remember the name or address.


Anyone here know?


----------



## pizz65 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you remember the name let us know I'm only 2 hours from Trenton here in PA


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2010)

I know where you are my sister lives in E-town
Gino's in Hammonton and www.procaccibrothers.comin Philly sell CA juice


----------

